# Grey Knight Release Rumour From Warseer



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it seems like some goodies may be on route for the GK's, see below and enjoy.



> So there's been some buzz elsewhere about GK, and it's been a while for me here so here's some bits and pieces.
> 
> Heavy rumors of Jan release. I cannot deny this possibility, but I might be personally inclined to say March, only because some items I expect to be released arent far enough to see how they could be done for Jan release.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

grey knight rumours already being discussed here
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good, I hope it turns out to be true


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This is would have been better to post in the Compilation thread but what ever...

If all of this is true, then I will have to start saving money! God damn it!

And January or earlier would be a good release time, as the Demons got a lot of new kits = More Demon players...


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> grey knight rumours already being discussed here
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065


Oop's my bad! I didn't check out the sticky's. My excitement lead me only to look below. Mod's feel free to disolve or merge this one.

On topic I really hope the rumours are true. After SW's the GK's are my next favourite Marines.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

now the new incarnation of DH is sounding more retarded as we go along.. no incorporation guard units etc??? Kinda sounds like they aren't just re writing the rules but the entire fluff for the Inquisition and such having deep ties with the guard.. sounds to me like Inquisitors only chill out with GK??? C'mon other publications like BL novels aren't going to make sense now, at least to me!


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

the rumors say no Imperial guard there is nothing about no =][= Storm troopers.

And yes this is already quasi in the compilation thread


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> now the new incarnation of DH is sounding more retarded as we go along.. no incorporation guard units etc??? Kinda sounds like they aren't just re writing the rules but the entire fluff for the Inquisition and such having deep ties with the guard.. sounds to me like Inquisitors only chill out with GK??? C'mon other publications like BL novels aren't going to make sense now, at least to me!


Well, they could just name it Codex: Grey Knights, and make them kind of pure Grey Knights, but I want to keep the Inquisitors and Assasins in the Codex!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

All sounds very lame...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rumour are it is a Pure GK Codex and that the allies rules have been dumped to stop people exploiting them like they used to.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> All sounds very lame...



In what way? I think it sounds great! :thank_you:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

If this does turn out to be true, then I'm glad my birthday is in January!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> If this does turn out to be true, then I'm glad my birthday is in January!


So is mine :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Damnit, KEEP ALLIES!

If this is true,the only good decision GW has made about the Knights is the release of plastics. Not surprising, really...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

with news the temptation to start a grey knight army might be to much, i considered them awhile bk, after getting my ass whipped by them :headbutt:, but the cost of it put me off, but now i might have to get them lol


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the plastics will be great but the Storm Raven is also floating my boat. Surely they will have to make it available to all SM chapters to make it fly off the shelves.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i think it will fly of the shelves as it is with grey knights having access to it, combine that with the blood angels release not long ago, it will definitely fly of those shelves


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn! DAMN! DAMN DAMN DAMN!

The only reason i didn't go with GKs was because the codex was ancient and the models were metal. Looks like i need to make some extra money in the next few months


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds Lame to me too. Too bad for those SoB players, you get screwed again. My friend played a GK army, was preatty tough nut to crack with my CSMs. Now if they keep Rhinos and LRs, add in Libby Dreads and Storm Ravens, makes them really stand alone. Tough shit for Daemon players, since Daemons suk ass. Now add that to a army that has special rules against them, forget it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats why we have Grey Knights, to beat the hell out of every Daemon player out there.... :victory::victory::victory:

Grey Knights for the wins, but it would be cool to actually see plastic GKs, but I would be really angry if the Plastic ones would not bee as awesome as the current metal ones...

But a plastic Grand Master kit would be a very cool kit, if GW made one, and it would be kind of like the SM Commander kit, then I would have several, maybe five, maybe more, kits, to use the parts to customise the rest of the army, especially brother captains, and possibly a Dred or two...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Why does this thread exist when MadCowCRazy has gone to the trouble of lovingly updating his thread for the last six months or more. I hope you don't hurt his feelings, as I know I would be hurt if I'd put that much effort in lol.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Why does this thread exist when MadCowCRazy has gone to the trouble of lovingly updating his thread for the last six months or more. I hope you don't hurt his feelings, as I know I would be hurt if I'd put that much effort in lol.


Same here, and the reason this thread exists is cause someone did not read the Stickies... :search:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Too bad for those SoB players, you get screwed again


Really, why do we get screwed, besides the metal models (which are still pretty awesome) we have a pretty playable competitive army. The DH on the other hand had it way to hard when it comes to winning.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Man, it all sounds great, but I will keep my scheptsism. However I really think that GKs need the IST AND Inquisitors. It sounds to me that a pure GK army will not include neither. 
Anyways if this bit of info turns out ot be true I will be sleeping outside my Hobby Shop to get my paws on some new minis.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Thats why we have Grey Knights, to beat the hell out of every Daemon player out there.... :victory::victory::victory:


Dude, Daemons are already on the other end of Slaanesh's six cocks, they definately weren't in need of an army that is specifically geared towards raping them in all the available orifices. No offence, just sayin'.

About the new Codex... well... I'll have to read it first but this new trend with Librarian Dreadnoughts... kinda silly... I remember when we were making a homebrew Thousand Sons Codex we argued how little sense it would make if you could cast spells inside a Dreadnought. You need a functioning pair of hands and a mouth to cast spells. Though I bet theres some bullshit technical explanation for that somewhere, but then again we're talking about Space Marines, they don't need a plausible excuse for anything, they just do it, it doesn't have to make sense. Yes, I'm looking at you, Blood Angel Special Characters...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But we need more kick ass daemon rapers....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I call bullshit on a GK libby dread. As far as I am aware I have never heard of a librarian GK since are they not all psykers?

I personally love the GK's. It seems the new codex does put more emphasis on them. I doubt that the assassin's will go and neither will inquisitors. TBH I see that the inquisitors and assassins will be part of an Allies of the imperium gathering that will be released by forge world or something.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I call bullshit on a GK libby dread. As far as I am aware I have never heard of a librarian GK since are they not all psykers?


I suppose they will just have to make every dread a libby dread.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

More dreads = Good

More Libby Dreads = Even better!! 

They would really suit the GKs in my opinion, but re name them, so bring them on!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I call bullshit on a GK libby dread. As far as I am aware I have never heard of a librarian GK since are they not all psykers?


Every Grey Knight is a psyker yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the Knight entombed inside the Dreadnought is a powerful enough psyker to channel his abilities through his new metal body. I imagine you'd need to be a pretty powerful psyker to do that (at least as powerful as a normal Space Marine Librarian).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe every grey knight is as powerful, or close to, as most astartes psykers... But different. I think their powers are more specialized. I could be wrong, god knows it wouldn't be the first time, but it makes sense... To me at least.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Why does this thread exist when MadCowCRazy has gone to the trouble of lovingly updating his thread for the last six months or more. I hope you don't hurt his feelings, as I know I would be hurt if I'd put that much effort in lol.


This is how I will be feeling when GK comes out and I will be facing Daemons!​




When they complain I will be like this​






Khorothis said:


> You need a functioning pair of hands and a mouth to cast spells.


This isnt Fantasy, they dont cast spells. They are psychic abilities, Zoanthropes dont even have hands yet can cast some really powerful attacks.
Best example I can think of would be saying Magneto from X-men is a metal psyker.
Storm being more in line with what a 40k psyker would be like. You dont see any of them saying weird words and wiggling their fingers about going "ooooooohhhhhhhh".

I really wish I could go to GD UK, I just dont see it happening though


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> This is how I will be feeling when GK comes out and I will be facing Daemons!​GK with Assault Cannon and PsyBolts
> 
> When they complain I will be like this​Aww, you think GK are OP?
> 
> ...




If I would not already have given you rep some hours ago, I would do it again right now!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why is everyone moaning about GK being overpowered. Surely we all know by now that all 5th ed codexes are overpowered? JotWW is a good example as well Mephiston from blood angels and apart from his abilities not affecting those in transports how powerful is the doom of malan'taai for only 90 points???


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Jotww is unreliable on it's best day and is only really effective against certain armies. Mephiston can be easily countered by psykic attacks that slow him down, hordes of small point troops, and long range fire. Doom is also easy to counter. All of these can be easily countered by simple, yet effective tactics.... Hardly oped. 5th edition is not oped, in fact I would go so far as to say that they are more balanced then the 4th edition codices. Being 5th edition they should not be compared to 4th edition models in terms of power since one group wasn't even designed with this rule set in mind.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Jotww is unreliable on it's best day and is only really effective against certain armies. Mephiston can be easily countered by psykic attacks that slow him down, hordes of small point troops, and long range fire. Doom is also easy to counter. All of these can be easily countered by simple, yet effective tactics.... Hardly oped. 5th edition is not oped, in fact I would go so far as to say that they are more balanced then the 4th edition codices. Being 5th edition they should not be compared to 4th edition models in terms of power since one group wasn't even designed with this rule set in mind.


Id have to agree. I played an apocalypse game last week and my ally had some space wolf guy with jotww. He used it and it hit about 10 space marines, 1 died.

I dont think GK will be op but because they are "Daemon Hunters" anyone with a Daemon is going to whine long before we even get to see the codex. I think they army will remain pretty much the same and they will stick to the Ignore Inv theme. They will probably remove things like the bubble zone and turn it into something like dangerous terrain for enemies inside 6". There is a rumour about marks being disabled when close to GK as well. Might be one of their special rules or a rule for Aegis Armour.

I also believe they will be very low model count, but because GW wants us to buy tons of models they will allow us to take fodder units ala Inq ST.
I think you will probably be able to compare a GK army to an all Terminator army with terminators that cost 25% more points.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> I also believe they will be very low model count, but because GW wants us to buy tons of models they will allow us to take fodder units ala
> Inq ST.
> I think you will probably be able to compare a GK army to an all Terminator army with terminators that cost 25% more points.


You could be on the money there, and I'll (and I believe most) be OK with that, especially seen as that's the way it's been for the most part these past 4/5 years. I also play pure DW and the playstyles and Tactics required are similar, so yea...I'm cool with this, but time will tell.

GK being OP'ed..never thought I'd see those 2 words mentioned in the same sentence, and I like the sound of it and hope I continue to hear it loud and strong for some time after the Codex hits...it'll be some justice from having to hear "Oh a GK(or DH) list aye, easy win for me then;snicker snicker".


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> now the new incarnation of DH is sounding more retarded as we go along.. no incorporation guard units etc??? Kinda sounds like they aren't just re writing the rules but the entire fluff for the Inquisition and such having deep ties with the guard.. sounds to me like Inquisitors only chill out with GK??? C'mon other publications like BL novels aren't going to make sense now, at least to me!


my thoughts exactly gk are gonna suck:angry::ireful2:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> now the new incarnation of DH is sounding more retarded as we go along.





ownzu said:


> my thoughts exactly gk are gonna suck:angry::ireful2:





asianavatar said:


> Really, why do we get screwed,





hungryugolino said:


> If this is true,the only good decision GW has made about the Knights is the release of plastics. Not surprising, really...



Yes, lets get all really upset and angry when we've only seen a mere slip of what's coming, how very logical :headbutt:


Upset DE fans x Stella's cynism = some DH/GK fans :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> This isnt Fantasy, they dont cast spells. They are psychic abilities, Zoanthropes dont even have hands yet can cast some really powerful attacks.
> Best example I can think of would be saying Magneto from X-men is a metal psyker.
> Storm being more in line with what a 40k psyker would be like. You dont see any of them saying weird words and wiggling their fingers about going "ooooooohhhhhhhh".​



Apparently I just got told. Touché, mister, even if I spelled it wrong. :crazy: I'm too used to magic being a tad bit more complicated than a massive mindfart. 

@Bindi Baji

Nah, I think Stella would say something like "oh look you have to learn how to play your army and the old combos wouldn't work the same way anymore, gee, you sure got nerfed...". Not that I know what hes thinking or anything, just a guess. ​


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope they get rid of the shrouding rule. It was soo annoying knowing I was not definitely going to blow them away with massed reaper launchers.

On a GK perspective I would like some sort of AP1,2 or 3 weapon that also ignores invun. Allowing GK to tackle vehicles without dreads, landraiders etc...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I'm too used to magic being a tad bit more complicated than a massive mindfart.


Lol, if I was a person to quote people in my signature this would go there


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I hope they get rid of the shrouding rule. It was soo annoying knowing I was not definitely going to blow them away with massed reaper launchers.
> 
> On a GK perspective I would like some sort of AP1,2 or 3 weapon that also ignores invun. Allowing GK to tackle vehicles without dreads, landraiders etc...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

There's no reason to be happy without allies!

Damnit, allies were what made Daemonhunters and Witchhunters!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> There's no reason to be happy without allies!
> 
> Damnit, allies were what made Daemonhunters and Witchhunters!



Nah, they would be fine with just GKs, Inquisitors, IST and Assasins... And Daemonhosts!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> There's no reason to be happy without allies!
> 
> Damnit, allies were what made Daemonhunters and Witchhunters!


Depends. If PAGKs get artificer armour and TAGKs can have TH/SS (which seems to be the case) then I don't think they'll be in trouble. Sure they'll have model count issues but it'll be a minor concern when you face two Crusaderfulls of fuck-psykers-and-invulnerabe-saves Terminators. Imagine the SM players' faces when they see the shit kicked out of their Assault Terminators. Suddenly SH doesn't look too good anymore... 

ALL SINNERS FEEL THE EMPEROR'S WRATH!!!

Sorry, I just watched Starship Troopers again (can't remember the last time I saw it) and I'm a little too hyped.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> ALL SINNERS FEEL THE EMPEROR'S WRATH!!!


Thats what I am talking about! :victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Depends. If PAGKs get artificer armour


artificer armour will indeed be the GK basic armour


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> artificer armour will indeed be the GK basic armour


trollface.jpg
Problem Astartes?

If GKs get this much love I can't wait to see what happens to the Sisters... maybe they'll get something like a WAAAGH!!! for the Cannoness and some Wierdgirl superpowers. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> artificer armour will indeed be the GK basic armour


Your fucking kidding me! That is gona be awesome!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> artificer armour will indeed be the GK basic armour


Makes you wonder.... if bog standard GK armour is Arty... whats GK Term armour gonna be like?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Makes you wonder.... if bog standard GK armour is Arty... whats GK Term armour gonna be like?



2+ Invulnerable armor save with a re-roll, and can not be ignored?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> Makes you wonder.... if bog standard GK armour is Arty... whats GK Term armour gonna be like?



More importantly, what points-cost will they be. They're already 46 pts, do we want to see them at 65/70?:nono:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

HOBO said:


> More importantly, what points-cost will they be. They're already 46 pts, do we want to see them at 65/70?:nono:


Probably not, as you would need a smaller number of models, and that would make you buy less models, so probably not, maybe a little price rise, but no major! :victory:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

HOBO said:


> More importantly, what points-cost will they be. They're already 46 pts, do we want to see them at 65/70?:nono:


Nah. Think about it, CSM Terminators cost 30 points. PAGKs shouldn't cost more, I think it will be between 20 and 25. Though TAGKs might end up around 50-55 pts/model I guess.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Nah. Think about it, CSM Terminators cost 30 points. PAGKs shouldn't cost more, I think it will be between 20 and 25. Though TAGKs might end up around 50-55 pts/model I guess.


Maybe, that actually sounds reasonable...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Doelago said:


> 2+ Invulnerable armor save with a re-roll, and can not be ignored?


2+ armor with a 4+ Invul will be the best they'll get, I imagine. As for a GKT's point cost, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they ended up staying the same.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> 2+ armor with a 4+ Invul will be the best they'll get, I imagine. As for a GKT's point cost, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they ended up staying at their current cost.



Yeah, thats probably how it is going to be, but it would be cool with 2+ with re-rolls...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Doelago that would be ungodly. Take the min of every thing else and then max out those guys. A 2++ with re-rolls is going to take some horrible rolling to fail often, so 10-15 terms will last the whole game killing everything and anything.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Doelago that would be ungodly. Take the min of every thing else and then max out those guys. A 2++ with re-rolls is going to take some horrible rolling to fail often, so 10-15 terms will last the whole game killing everything and anything.


Thats the damn point of it... :victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I see a little points cost rise for all grey knights. to put into context a termie with TH/SS is 50 points. Now since the PAGK comes with similar armour save, storm bolter and other goodies I see them at about 50 points without heavy weapons.

GKT will probs be about 70 points without heavy weapons.

Lets be honest though GK rock! (I am just hoping that my current models still look as impressive as the new ones)

Speaking of new models. I finally got my changeling (I know I have no daemon force but the model is cool and provides a painting challenge.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Lets be honest though GK rock!




Of course they do, they are Grey Knights, and thats their purpose! :victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Games Workshop doesn't "rock". Relic "rocks". Games Workshop is just the band of blind, idiot monkeys squatting on the corpse of a decent setting with fun rules.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Games Workshop doesn't "rock". Relic "rocks". Games Workshop is just the band of blind, idiot monkeys squatting on the corpse of a decent setting with fun rules.



[Loads bolter, and turns safety off] 

- What did you say?:angry::angry::ireful2::angry::angry::ireful2::angry:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Wasn't it clear? It's funny how the Third Edition Codexes have better overall grasp of the universe, the rules, and integration of fluff with the above than the 5th edition ones do...


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Doelago said:


> [Loads bolter, and turns safety off]
> 
> - What did you say?:angry::angry::ireful2::angry::angry::ireful2::angry:





hungryugolino said:


> Wasn't it clear? It's funny how the Third Edition Codexes have better overall grasp of the universe, the rules, and integration of fluff with the above than the 5th edition ones do...


Hey chillax guys you don't have to fight cool off man


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I see a little points cost rise for all grey knights. to put into context a termie with TH/SS is 50 points. Now since the PAGK comes with similar armour save, storm bolter and other goodies I see them at about 50 points without heavy weapons.


That is more than a "little points cost rise" old bean. Not that I mind too much, so long as they are tough enough to warrant the higher cost. The whole idea of a small force of bad a#$es up against a hoard is one of the things that make the GKs such a cool army.

I just wish they would allow GK and Daemonhosts in the same force at the same time. Even if you have to roll each turn to not have your own GKs go after it once all other Daemons are mopped up (but not the entire opposition force, just the daemons - if you get my drift).

Time will tell which of the rumours are on the mark and which are not. My birthday is reasonably early in the new year, so timing is nice. I'll have time to read the new codex and then put my wish list together.

Oh, and Doelago - thanks for the update in the other GK thread. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Grey Knights and daemonhosts in the same army is a bit meh. Doesn't really fit with the army feel or the fluff.

The allies rules are the biggest issue with these rumours. If allies aren't in it, my interest in GK will be limited to a box of power armour for conversion bitz...

Shame, I was actually looking forwards to the new dex...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> trollface.jpg
> Problem Astartes?


As I now get access to new releases 2 weeks before they are actually released Im going to be getting the GK codex early, models no since GW are so expensive and you can get up to 25% off at some webstores.

But how will I play with no models for 2 weeks?
Im just going to print out this picture I copypasted and put it on small cardboard cutouts. Then bring on the daemon players!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

cragnes417 said:


> Hey chillax guys you don't have to fight cool off man


Hey! I am just trying to protect my favorite army!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet we are going to hear allot of moaning from Daemon players and what not in the next couple of months, thats just the way it is.

Im really looking forwards to next year since I think we will see allot of xeno updates and they are more interesting than Spheeez Mahreenz.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I bet we are going to hear allot of moaning from Daemon players and what not in the next couple of months, thats just the way it is.


Indeed it is...it's far healthier to not even bother getting hot and bothered by Rumours and wait until the Codex is 'in hand', and then just deal with whatever it holds, the end result will be the same regardless.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Thats the damn point of it... :victory::victory::victory::victory:


I pray you'll never become a game developer...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey lets all chill out. 

Sorry to all daemon players out there but the main point of GK is to kick daemons. Therefore they might be good at it it's like expecting a superhero to be good at eradicating the bad guy. The bad guy dosn't whine that it is unfair he makes another plan to get even and that is what daemons should do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry to all daemon players out there but the main point of GK is to kick daemons. Therefore they might be good at it it's like expecting a superhero to be good at eradicating the bad guy. The bad guy dosn't whine that it is unfair he makes another plan to get even and that is what daemons should do.


Exactly! :victory::victory:




> I pray you'll never become a game developer...


Why not??


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You would probably copy Pete Haines in a sense that he made Chaos marines 3.5 codex so that his army (Iron Warriors) were the best choice to use.

I think he was referring to your 2++ rerollable save. To be fair it was ridiculous.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> You would probably copy Pete Haines in a sense that he made Chaos marines 3.5 codex so that his army (Iron Warriors) were the best choice to use.
> 
> I think he was referring to your 2++ rerollable save. To be fair it was ridiculous.



Njah... It is not *so* unfair, just a bit. It is nothing serious you know, theu are just... A bit tougher...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

2++ rerole would be total horseshit in game. Hell, even with 2+5+ it would be insane.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It would work. Provided only five could be fielded per 1000 points.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I bet we are going to hear allot of moaning from Daemon players and what not in the next couple of months


don't forget chaos players as a whole, marine players, necron players, blood angel players, guard players, eldar players, Squat players, everyone will moan, even if they remain better.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It would work. Provided only five could be fielded per 1000 points.


That actually sounds reasonable...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

january release, eh? that gives me just about enough time to dig a bunker deep enough to protect me from the wave of BITCHBITCHWHINEWHINEOVERPOWEREDCHEESE coming from all non-GK players, only to be met with the WTFGKARENOTOVERPOWERED!!! of GK players, as has been illustrated in this thread. 

To be fair, 5 termies that have a rerollable 2++ save would actually fit the 'movie marines' theme, so it might be fun to play against (as long as ech of the termies cost 200 points...).

anyway, less talk, more digging of underground bunker.....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

jasonfly said:


> january release, eh? that gives me just about enough time to dig a bunker deep enough to protect me from the wave of BITCHBITCHWHINEWHINEOVERPOWEREDCHEESE coming from all non-GK players, only to be met with the WTFGKARENOTOVERPOWERED!!! of GK players, as has been illustrated in this thread.
> 
> To be fair, 5 termies that have a rerollable 2++ save would actually fit the 'movie marines' theme, so it might be fun to play against (as long as ech of the termies cost 200 points...).
> 
> anyway, less talk, more digging of underground bunker.....



L O L ???!? :laugh: You really have to speed up the digging, as it has already begun... WTFGKARENOTOVERPOWERED :angry: !!!


If they are coming in January, I would be sooooo happy!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GK's are the SAS of the marine world... they're meant to be overpowered. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> GK's are the SAS of the marine world... they're meant to be overpowered. :biggrin:


Agreed, SAS and GKs for the wins! :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

GK would only ever = SAS if the SAS was full of psykers and if they actually had decent equipment to go with their training.

BTW, I'm now lining the walls with lead as I am afraid the new GK codex will spark off WW3


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

True, but the SAS are still reguarded as the finest special forces in the world.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Cant argue with that, I have them guarding the entrance to my bunker.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> True, but the SAS are still reguarded as the finest special forces in the world.


I thought the A-Team was...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Which one? the proper A-team, or the family guy A-team?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Or the crappy new A-team with the useless wrestler?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nah... No "A-Team" can be compared to the SAS...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Or the crappy new A-team with the useless wrestler?


I liked that movie, I thought it was funny.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It was a good movie, but not a patch on the origional A-Team with Mr T.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with that,


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

The new Howling Mad Murdock, was hilarious!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have no A team or SAS guarding my bunker. I just hired the expendables and they are SWEEEEEEET!!

Sadly Chuck Norris is way out of my price league.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sadly Chuck Norris is way out of my price league.


Good for you there is a cheaper alternative to the real thing


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So his cheaper alternative would be getting bit by a zombie and flying to Texas?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Good for you there is a cheaper alternative to the real thing


Funny stuff, have some rep for making me laugh.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Or the crappy new A-team with the useless wrestler?


I'm not sure Quinton Jackson can be classed as useless by any judgement. With an MMA record of 30 wins from 38 fights that's a pretty strong record. 

Aramoro


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

He is a terrible actor though.

And 3 of his losses were by TKO.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> He is a terrible actor though.
> 
> And 3 of his losses were by TKO.


Im sure you could do much better


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This thread has moved off topic some what, and nothing new has been bought up in a while so I'm shutting her down. If you have anything new to ad there's MadCow's thread at the top of the page for GK discussion.


----------

